# Tell a story with 3 photos!



## naaaach

I haven't been here in a while, mostly because I've been trying to work and save up money throughout the summer. Now I'm back in school and was hit with a challenge: tell a story with 3 photos. I haven't been exercising my creativity a lot lately, so what turned out from that assignment is pretty boring. However, I believe you guys will probably yield more creative results that what I have here, and perhaps I'll be inspired to go out and take another set of 3 photos than handing this one in! 

ITT: Tell a story with 3 photos!


----------



## DorkSterr

Neat idea! I'll defiantly join in after I get home from work.


----------



## marmots

here's mine


----------



## mrstravis

marmots said:
			
		

> here's mine



Lol, I love the concept. How did you split the frames like that?


----------



## cvbikeguy

hmmm will ponder...


----------



## naaaach

Hahaha, the edit on the last frame kinda reminds of those really creepy dolls in horror movies for some reason.


----------



## Ron Evers

Maybe in two?


----------



## Zess

The first two were taken with my Canon T-60 and the last with my kodak easyshare


----------



## cgipson1




----------



## marmots

bump, because i like the idea and want to see more people give it a try


----------



## adversus

Just what I had on hand:




Decisions: Up or down? by adversus.us, on Flickr



Profile by adversus.us, on Flickr



High Wire Act by adversus.us, on Flickr


----------



## adversus

Or in two... don't say "Hey come take our picture!" after you've had a few cocktails already:




Elli &amp; Mike by adversus.us, on Flickr



Elli &amp; Mike by adversus.us, on Flickr


----------



## H4X1MA




----------



## ejaya

nice one H4X1MA, hahaha.


----------



## ceomom703




----------



## radiorickm




----------



## naaaach

ejaya said:


> nice one H4X1MA, hahaha.



+1


----------



## Heitz




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## rokclmb




----------



## luvmyfamily

adversus said:


> Just what I had on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decisions: Up or down? by adversus.us, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Profile by adversus.us, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> High Wire Act by adversus.us, on Flickr



that 1st photo is sooooooooooooooooo adorable!!!!!


----------



## Josh66

I didn't do this on purpose, but I think it fits...




2012022211 by J E, on Flickr




2012022210 by J E, on Flickr




2012022206 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## Rosy

Light Room Revised-114 by casualapproach, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/68201746@N04/6778485806/
Light Room Revised-116 by casualapproach, on Flickr




Light Room Revised-115 by casualapproach, on Flickr




Light Room Revised-116 by casualapproach, on Flickr


----------



## Rosy

H4X1MA said:


>



WOW  - this is a STORY


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> I didn't do this on purpose, but I think it fits...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/j__e/6922125183/
> 2012022211 by J E, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/j__e/6776004590/
> 2012022210 by J E, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/j__e/6775983348/
> 2012022206 by J E, on Flickr



Being a momma with a 2yr old who loves to mimic me with his camera. This one really touches my heart!!!! <3 love it!!


----------



## Vipor

H4X1MA said:


>





Now THIS tells a story.  hahaha..    had me cracking up.  Saw the pictures and thought "enough said".   hahaha


----------



## o hey tyler

Superbly mundane. Thrown together in 3 minutes.


----------



## Brohart

I love it


----------



## EIngerson

Arlo and a lens cap. by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr




Welcome Arlo (1 of 1) by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr




Arlo's new gear (1 of 1) by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## chuasam

Rosy said:


> H4X1MA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW  - this is a STORY
Click to expand...

you're probably eating at the wrong place


----------



## Tee

After Work:


----------



## fokker




----------



## graecyn

fokker said:


>



Oh no this one breaks my heart LOL


----------



## fokker

Oh I have loads of photos of destruction of electronics, speakers in particular. It's kind of a hobby of mine I guess...


----------



## ph0enix

Tee said:


> After Work:



I want to see the next 3 photos of your story


----------



## Tony S

...


----------

